# Slash cartoon



## JeffStudios (Jul 15, 2007)

This is Slash.
He is cooler than you.

*EDIT*
Iv'e changed the drawing a bit.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

well damn slash for being greater than me.  lol, i like the look for "slash" he catchy and his guitar is cool, lol good job


----------



## JeffStudios (Jul 16, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> well damn slash for being greater than me.  lol, i like the look for "slash" he catchy and his guitar is cool, lol good job


 
Thanks again cryo. 

But you know this is a real person, right?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jul 16, 2007)

That is so kawaii and awesome at the same time! I love him btw. Awesome guitarist. I like how you did not forget his ciggie. The smoke looks great too. And yes he is cooler than me. .


----------



## JeffStudios (Jul 17, 2007)

I've edited it.
Just to let you guys know.


----------



## Michi (Jul 21, 2007)

LOL that's cool. x]


----------

